# aquaclear 802 powerhead quick filter



## mbraun15 (Feb 23, 2003)

hey i was wonder if anyone has this quick filter i have it on my power head and i was wondering if u think because i dont leave my power head on all the time and because i use the quickfilter on my powerhead if my water would get dirty when the power head is off


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

is that your only filtration source


----------



## mbraun15 (Feb 23, 2003)

no i have a 75 gallon with emp 400 and emp 280 but just recently it just lookslike there are fine particles floating around in the water just not as clear as it was the weekbefore it was crystal clear but it is prob from the water change and the fact i added the emp 280 last week


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Well, I supposed that if that was your only main source of filteration.. then yes. Yes your tank would get dirty because once you turn off your powerhead, all the accumilated dirt sucked in would all detattch from the media when power goes off. I suggest you use an alternative method or simply adding extra filteration such as externals or canisters.


----------



## mbraun15 (Feb 23, 2003)

i have 2 more filters with the powerehead quick filter i have a emperor 400 and 280 i just added the 280 and the power head last weekd. but before the my water was crystal clear with the 400


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Here is what I did, I stoped using the insert in the prefilter, it clogged way too quickly. I just use the prefilter cage, it keeps feeders and large things from getting in the powerhead. When you do a water change, there will be a lot of waste on the bottom of that cage thing so be sure to suck that out.


----------

